# No sure if I need to cut or bulk.



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Im 21% bf. Im skinny every where else, just belly and lower abs retains bf!

Im at gym 5 times a week, doing different body part every day with weights, and 30 mins cardio.

Should I be restricting calories to lose bf% or looking to eat to build muscle?

My aim is to build some lean muscle, but lower bf% to something more respectable like 15%, to begin with.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

If your aim is to get lean then ide do a cut for now then do a bulk to build the muscle after. Without getting your body fat % down you wont see your abs and when you say you want to be lean I take it you want a 6pack.


----------

